# New Rig (Suggestions Welcome)



## gamer210 (Jan 14, 2007)

I got a HUGE bonus from work, so it's going towards a new PC.  Here's the parts list

http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=5212167

I'm going to scavenge a few things from my current rig.  In particular my X1950 Pro and my round cables.  If I'm forgetting anything or any of y'all can think of suggestions feel free to comment.


----------



## raven009 (Jan 14, 2007)

looks pretty good but i personally buy a case with a window. It is really cool to be able to look in and see everything. Also i'm not sure what you want to use your computer for but if it is mostly gaming then i would buy a lower end C2D and get a better graphics card.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Jan 14, 2007)

I personally dont like that case at all but if thats your dream cause I say go ahead and get it. Its just the fact that its so much money that you wanna make sure there are no other choices.

Power Supply wise I think you could find somthing better.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 14, 2007)

i agree, get a e6300 and then a x1900xt. i would swap out that power supply for a hiper, they have a $10 discount on them right now and they are rock solid. i just ordered one yesturday.


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 14, 2007)

i don't know if there is a huge perfomance diff. between the 6600 and the 6300....when overclocked that 6300 acts like higher end models....plus its a bit cheaper and would allow you to buy a nicer video card....not that the 1950pro is a bad card, its a hell of a card...but a xtx is much better...or grab a xfire board and get 2 1950pros to slap in it....

mad system either way man...good job on your bonus and enjoy your "free" build...those are the best ones to do....


----------



## xman2007 (Jan 14, 2007)

hes already got a x1950 pro so hes getting another to xfire so theres no point getting an e6300 and spending more on the grafix (unless you could stretch to a 8800 maybe ?  )   also i like that case, yeah so its not the best one going but its nice has good features and the cooling omg 6/7 120mm fans (make sure you get some silent fans and a fan controller  )


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 14, 2007)

ahh i didnt read that far into it. in that case get what you feel suits you. you could drop down to a 6300 and then get better ram to better overclock it.


----------



## raven009 (Jan 14, 2007)

xman2007 said:


> also i like that case, yeah so its not the best one going but its nice has good features and the cooling omg 6/7 120mm fans (make sure you get some silent fans and a fan controller  )



he has a fan controller as one of the items but it only controlls two fans which doesn't make since for the number of fans. I would get this fan controller so you could control all of the fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813999251


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 14, 2007)

suggestions?

well, get the aw9d-max instead of the aw9d, dont get that fan controller, i have it, its a piece of shit, instead of the floppy, theres a floppy/card reader combo drive made by the same company, and get the 512 1950pro instead of the 256 version, and make sure whatever 1950 pro you get does NOT have the reference cooler, theres a major overheating problem with it. this is a good 1950 pro.


----------

